# Is this a big deal?



## paigew (Aug 6, 2013)

Or at least sort of a big deal?? Getty images just requested to license 24 of my photos 

......Whatever I'm excited even if its not really a big deal hahaha


----------



## runnah (Aug 6, 2013)

How did they find them?


----------



## paigew (Aug 6, 2013)

They found me on flickr! Invite only <3


----------



## HughGuessWho (Aug 6, 2013)

I smell SPAM


----------



## paigew (Aug 6, 2013)

HughGuessWho said:


> I smell SPAM


wow, thanks for the vote of confidence....

Getty image invites are a real, legitimate thing....  Flickr: Getty


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 6, 2013)

I don't have my Flickr page set to be available to Getty; I'd suggest reading Terms & Conditions so you know what amount of usage you'd be paid for. My preference would be to have an agreement with limited and specific usage of my photos, I probably wouldn't agree to unlimited or exclusive or second party usage, etc.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 6, 2013)

It is to you and that's all that counts.


----------



## paigew (Aug 6, 2013)

SCraig said:


> It is to you and that's all that counts.


Damn right Scott


----------



## KmH (Aug 6, 2013)

RF licensing pays pennies. RM licensing can add up to real money.

RF = Royalty Free. Royalty-free - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
RM = Rights Managed Rights Managed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Does Getty have a client that wants to license the 24 images, or do they just want to add your 24 to the thousands, and thousands they already offer for licensing.


----------



## nycphotography (Aug 6, 2013)

KmH said:


> RF licensing pays pennies. RM licensing can add up to real money.
> 
> RF = Royalty Free. Royalty-free - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> RM = Rights Managed Rights Managed - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> ...



If an actual human being culled the 24 from your portfolio (ie you can see a recurring theme, style, or other element that would make them viable as stock images) then that represents a capital investment in labor on their part, and thus may indicate an increased likely hood of sales.  Maybe.  

Either way, what do you have to lose?  And do insist on RM.  RF benefits basically Getty and not you.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Aug 6, 2013)

OP, Good for you! 

I sent Getty Research Institute a 33 page, sample hand printed portion of my 157 page limited eidtion hand printed book for approval. They would never answer my emails, so I knocked on their door with a protoype of the book. 

After a few months it came back with a stamp on the box stating 'X Ray - Passed GRI' and a letter inside saying _NO thanks...book is outside of scope._ 

This was a gift of a $4800 limited edtion book that is in the special collections of Oxford, Columbia, British Library, V & A UK, Berkely, Rutgers, RISD, Amherst, ICP, CA State Library Archives Sacramento and on and on. Getty said no thanks to it for free. 

If they knocked on your door wonderful! I couldn't get anywhere with Getty even after breast feeding it to them. 

The 2 favoite excuses for rejection from museums are: 'outside of scope' (collecting mission) and 'out of room.' 

Post up some of the pix they picked out. We would like to see them. i looked at some of your stuff, but Flickr is pretty slow. What i saw was nice.


----------



## paigew (Aug 6, 2013)

@ilovemycam here are some of the pics they want 




untitled-2.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




untitled-10.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr






untitled-12.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




untitled-6.jpg by paige_w, on Flickr




daddy's home! by paige_w, on Flickr




beach babes by paige_w, on Flickr




flower child by paige_w, on Flickr


----------



## orljustin (Aug 6, 2013)

Nice snaps, especially the last.  Not sure why they'd want the protected Aurora Disney dress ones, but ...


----------



## paigew (Aug 6, 2013)

orljustin said:


> Nice snaps, especially the last.  Not sure why they'd want the protected Aurora Disney dress ones, but ...


yeah that IS weird....I bet that wouldn't work out.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 6, 2013)

I hope it is the real mcoy, and if so, good for you, but the fact that they've chosen an image that I doubt they could use makes me wonder just a little bit if there isn't something fishy. I've seen some pretty friggin' good PayPal notices telling me that I need to do this or that with my account, hopefully this is NOT something like that.


----------



## paigew (Aug 6, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I hope it is the real mcoy, and if so, good for you, but the fact that they've chosen an image that I doubt they could use makes me wonder just a little bit if there isn't something fishy. I've seen some pretty friggin' good PayPal notices telling me that I need to do this or that with my account, hopefully this is NOT something like that.


This is indeed the real 'mccoy'. They contacted me via flickr mail. Are you all not flickr users? This is something most other photographers I know, know about. Anyway, thanks for all the congrats and well wishes guys. You sure are cynical. In other news I just created my account with Getty images...the real one  So as soon as I upload my pics and model releases I can show you that YES! It is "real"...sheesh.....


----------



## nycphotography (Aug 6, 2013)

"Garbage or Gold"

Just remember... people who make a business of collecting garbage have to charge you, because nobody is standing in line to buy it from them.

And people who make a business selling gold always have to buy the gold, because nobody is standing in line to give it to them.

So... if they're asking you for money, ANY money, guess which business model is indicated.

Aside: People always make the mistake of thinking "garbage or gold" is determined by them.  It isn't.  "Garbage or gold" is determined by whether they're paying you for it, or you're paying them to haul it away.


----------



## Ilovemycam (Aug 6, 2013)

paigew said:


> @ilovemycam here are some of the pics they want
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Outstanding Work!


----------



## TammyCampbell (Dec 7, 2013)

Very lovely.. I saw something on my account about it.. I'm interested for sure. And it is rm so that sounds good to me. 
Flickr: tam_and_john's Photostream


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 7, 2013)

paigew said:


> Or at least sort of a big deal?? Getty images just requested to license 24 of my photos
> 
> ......Whatever I'm excited even if its not really a big deal hahaha



That's great paige!  Congrats


----------



## paigew (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you! This is an older thread and since I have had several invites. But I decided not to license to getty after all, for various reasons.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 8, 2013)

paigew said:


> Thank you! This is an older thread and since I have had several invites. But I decided not to license to getty after all, for various reasons.



Let me guess.  Turns out they were Vampires.  Man, I really hate it when that happens.  I mean from watching twilight you think it would be cool right?  But in real life.. eh, not so much.. lol


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 8, 2013)

From what I understand they have staff that search Flickr for pictures they can use to sell but I don't get the impression the rates are necessarily what a photographer could get for photos that could be used commercially. Probably just as well to determine value, handle your own sales, licensing/usage, etc. and figure out the best way to use your photos rather than let someone else profit from your work.


----------



## KmH (Dec 8, 2013)

Getty would require Getty model releases be signed by the children's parents.

https://contribute.gettyimages.com/producer/documents/Model_Release_English_Dec_2008.pdf


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 10, 2013)

That was my immediate thought, as well.

And, as an aside, the photo of the three kids on the beach is dynamite...


----------

